
Ask HN: Book Recommendation about Networking - kureikain
Hi,<p>I want to understand more about networking, tcp&#x2F;ip, dns protocol. thing about multi cast, nat traversal, how to implement my own toy network stack and the like, lan segmenting, vlan...<p>Those concepts come up a lot in my work and I just google the hell out of it and connect the dot here and there to figure them out but I lacked a fundamental&#x2F;core understanding...<p>I want to fill that gaps in my knowledge by going to books instead of reading articles&#x2F;blogs<p>Any good book out there for this?<p>Thanks.
======
ivars
I'm absolutely with you on deepening knowledge from books rather than
googling. Of course, no one book has it all, but one you might check out is -
"TCP/IP Illustrated, Volume 1: The Protocols, 2nd Edition" from Addison-Wesley
Professional Computing Series. It's a great series, by the way, worth checking
every book out.

------
brudgers
_Computer Networks_ , Tanenbaum is a standard introductory textbook that's
gone through multiple editions over nearly thirty years. It might not be for
you, but it's proably a good place to start figuring out what is for you
because a lot of what you encounter will be paraphrasing parts of it or using
it's abstractions.

And because it's been used so heavily and printed so long, used older editions
abound. Which are good enough to get started because TCP/IP and Ethernet and
lots of other things are still mostly the same with new stuff layered on top.

------
semicolonandson
Very very worthwhile investment of your time.

I dived into the topic two years ago using Computer Networking: A Top-Down
Approach ([https://www.amazon.com/Computer-Networking-Top-Down-
Approach...](https://www.amazon.com/Computer-Networking-Top-Down-
Approach-7th/dp/0133594149))

As someone with about ten years experience in web-dev, but no formal CS
education, I found the difficulty level to be just right.

------
jlgaddis
Routing TCP/IP, Vols. 1 and 2 are basically the networking bible. You may not
necessarily want to go _that_ far into networking, though!

~~~
runjake
This is the correct answer.

------
tjalfi
Here are a couple recommendations.

Interconnections - Radia Perlman. This is a good introduction to bridging and
routing.

Networking Algorithmics - George Varghese. This has a lot of interesting
content about removing bottlenecks from network devices. I would appreciate
recommendations for a newer book with similar content.

------
scott31
Not a book but PG's essays are great sources
[http://www.paulgraham.com/articles.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/articles.html)

Many of them touch on subjects like network effects on the startup scene

------
CloudNetworking
I would recommend Ed Harmoush's materials in
[https://www.practicalnetworking.net/](https://www.practicalnetworking.net/)

------
atsaloli
I’ve heard good things about
[https://nostarch.com/tcpip.htm](https://nostarch.com/tcpip.htm)

